# Styrian Goldings



## Stuster (6/6/07)

A hop from the renowned hop producing country of Slovenia :blink: , Styrian Goldings. So what can you tell us about this hop? How do you use them - bittering, flavour, aroma? What kind of beers have you used them in? What hop combinations are they good for? Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop? Any other tips for using this hop?

Tell us all you know so we can all make the best beer we can. :chug: 

Info from here.



> Styrian Goldings (Slovenia)
> An ecotype of Fuggle grown in Slovenia. Also known as Savinja Golding.
> Characteristics
> Aroma: Delicate, slightly spicy
> ...


----------



## neonmeate (6/6/07)

I love this stuff. Although I think I ODd on it a couple of years ago. 
I think it works best in a combo with something rounder (much like Fuggles does). Tett+Styrian, EKG + Styrian, saaz + styrian, etc.
great for dryhopping bitters.

I've also made some tasty beers with the NZ Styrian.

never tried it in a lager, although i know it is used in lagers? Would like to try a 100% styrian pils one of these days.


----------



## mikem108 (6/6/07)

I often use it in my Belgians, doubles and tripels.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/6/07)

Nice hop

I've got a bitter on tap at the moment that is a combo of NZ and Slov Styrians. Have to second what NM says. It's probably better in conjunction with another hop.

The impression I always get from it is orange rind marmalade with some early vanilla.

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (6/6/07)

Huge fan of this hop! :beerbang: 

Really nice smooth creamy hop character in bitters. I've used Slovenian stuff mainly but have tried some beers made with the NZ stuff and they have been top class. Its a staple for me these days.


----------



## Ross (6/6/07)

Fantastic hop for dry hopping ales - Beautifully fragrent & spicy.

The NZ variety give an added twist... they start off imparting a vanilla taste which changes after approx 1 month into a delicous spicyness - Both stages are great - Love this hop :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (6/6/07)

I must try it in a bitter again. I made a Landlord clone with this and that's put me off it in English styles.  Sounds like dry hopping with it would be a good choice.

Love it in Belgian styles. Used in a few different styles and it seemed to work in all of them.


----------



## KoNG (6/6/07)

NOT a fan....! 


:lol: just joking... others will know its my most favoured hop. I use it everywhere in bitters, with dry hopping being my main use. The plugs are just plain yummy. ive used it in a wit with B saaz aswell, which worked great and also used them 100% in a belgian spiced ale (with G of P).

I've also used the NZ flowers and was quite surprised, they have more early vanilla than the slovs, but were great too.

Definately cant go wrong with this hop..! very versitile and full of flavour


edit: I just voted 5


----------



## Guest Lurker (6/6/07)

Its not often I take a keg of beer to a party and bring it back with beer left. But the keg of golden ale, 100% styrian goldings came back with a fair bit left. Its a great hop, but you can certainly use too much for my taste, gets an overly strong vanilla/perfume/spice flavour. Although that certainly improves if you leave it a while. But its a confrontingly different flavour if served up to the masses. Used late in moderation with some EKG for flavour its great.


----------



## Bobby (6/6/07)

I have used this hop once, and had a similar experience - the vanilla/spicyness was too much and put me off.
I have some flowers in the fridge though and will give them another go soon.


----------



## BoilerBoy (6/6/07)

I tried this hop in a pale ale a few months back and I was really surprised and impressed with the result.

I used Pride + for bittering and finished with Styrian Goldings plugs including some at flame out.

I would describe it as having a pleasant lingering marmalade flavout....very nice

The plugs I used were from the 05 season and I am hanging out to get more from the last season, but havent seen any (plugs that is) available yet.

Has anyone noticed any marked difference between the pellets and the plugs with this hop?

Cheers 
BB


----------



## KoNG (6/6/07)

I've only ever used the Slov plugs and NZ flowers. Come to think of it, i dont think i've even considered pellets, just because the plugs are so nice late. Perfect for keg hopping!


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (6/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop?


Colonial Brewing Co make an English style pale ale finished with Slovenian Styrian. Woody, spicy, delicious aromatic hop. Gold at AIBA 2007.


----------



## bconnery (6/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop?



While not having the data to hand to give exact examples it's my understanding this is one of the main hops of choice for the Belgian brewing industry...

Goes well in a sour orange beer is all I can say...


----------



## Doc (6/6/07)

Love the Styrian Goldings.
I religiously use them for bittering in Aidans Irish Red, with Herbrucker for flavour and aroma.
Took me many brews to get that beer to where I wanted it, and the Styrian Goldings were key. If I don't have any in stock, I won't brew the beer.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## KoNG (6/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Are there any commercial beers available here using this hop?



It may not be a certain, but the main reason i first trialled this hop was that it is said to be used late in TTLL. I love both Styrian and TTLL, so you never know.


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/6/07)

It's used in conjunction with Saaz in Duvel and probably loads of other Belgians for that matter. You'll struggle to detect it in them though through it being used sparingly.

I got my best results by using 8 plugs of it in my hopback when I did a Belgian Pale earlier in the year (42 litres). The finished beer was nothing short of stunning. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (6/6/07)

Also in a couple of other UK ales you can get here - Youngs Golden Zest, Deuchars IPA.
Murrays Sassy Blonde has a pretty clear Styrian flavour too.

I also believe Styrian is used in Moretti la Rossa??!


----------



## T.D. (6/6/07)

Isn't it in Fullers London Pride? Or am I getting confused with another variety? Regardless, its not the sole hop variety in that beer anyway so there are probably better commercial examples...


----------



## neonmeate (6/6/07)

i thiink london pride has got a mix of progress, challenger, target and goldings or something like that


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/6/07)

London Pride is Target, Challenger and Northdown.

Explains why it's so nice. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (6/6/07)

here's a recipe from a whiles back that turned out great using the NZ flowers...

Hackney 16
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28/03/2006 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: Dowdy 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 35.08 L Boil Time: 80 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: KoNG's Brury 
Actual Efficiency: 69.3 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.6 % 
350.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.9 % 
17.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 23.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60%] (20 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60%] (1 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.040-1.048 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Color: 22.3 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 35.9 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.8-4.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % 
Actual Calories: 460 cal/l


----------



## T.D. (7/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> London Pride is Target, Challenger and Northdown.
> 
> Explains why it's so nice. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -



Ahh, that's right! Was a familiar bunch but just couldn't remember the exact ones! B)


----------



## Mr Bond (8/7/07)

Well as an ardent fan of Fuggle,and Willamette, I can't believE it took me so long to get around to trialing this hop.
Made an IPA with 100% Styrians and found it to be a little soft in the bittering stakes(40IBU) and to subtle in the flava up against the Chewy malt base.Couldn't see what all the hype was about.

Then I made a bitter with 90% GP,5%Maize,5%Crystal.Willamette for bittering and flava and a big belt of Styrians for flava/aroma.1968 yeast.36 IBU
*WOW! *what a spicy nose and finish.the usual subtle orangey marmalade undertones, but with a pungent spiciness that has faint hint of gingeriness(in a subtle ginger ale type way,not overt like ginger beer).
What a top hop!

Dave


----------



## mfdes (20/7/07)

I love Styrians in combination with EKG for Bitters and ESBs. I have normally used it as a bittering or up to 15m before flameout hop, with EKG for dryhopping. I like it too in a 1:3 ratio with EKG for dryhopping English Ales. I prefer it to fuggle as I can get it fresh (off the kiln), because it's grown here in Tassie. Fuggle are imported, and the flavour has been for me more variable.

MFS


----------



## lowtech (4/4/08)

Reading this has got me halfway convinced to trying NZ styrians for a brew.

Anyone care to compare em to the real thing?


----------



## Hargie (4/4/08)

.....Styrians seem to add a subtle 'juicyness' i just can't put my finger on....would love a kilo or two in the freezer....


----------



## lowtech (4/4/08)

Hargie said:


> .....Styrians seem to add a subtle 'juicyness' i just can't put my finger on....would love a kilo or two in the freezer....



I'm hearin ya.......I loved the real thing! Just curious as to how the NZ ones stack up alongside.


----------



## drsmurto (7/4/08)

I use the Styrians as a flameout addition for my landlord clone. At 1.5g/L its as subtle as a brick to the head, far too hoppy for a TTL but sooooooo nice nonetheless. 

Have some plugs in the freezer to compare them to the pellets. Also have a Deuchars IPA pencilled in which uses Styrian for both flavour and aroma. Cant wait!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## dataphage (8/4/08)

With Saaz eh? Like in Duvel you say?! I have some of those knocking around, I feel a recipe coming on... :beer:


----------



## Pumpy (8/4/08)

28 grams of Styrian Goldings flowers dry hopping in this in this English Bitter 

Smells Green apples 

Pumpy


----------



## KoNG (14/4/08)

My garden looks like the top of your demijon Pumpy.
just brewed on the weekend... and chucked in 4 plugs at 10 minutes and 8 plugs at 5 minutes. YUM.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (15/4/08)

lowtech said:


> Reading this has got me halfway convinced to trying NZ styrians for a brew.
> 
> Anyone care to compare em to the real thing?


I have used some of the NZ Styrian Flowers in a strongish porter/brown but it is still conditioning.
I added the NZ SG at 20 and 5 minutes from flameout. Yet to try the beer but will report
back.

Kiwi Porter

2.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 32.3 % 
1.95 kg Bairds Marris Otter (5.0 EBC) Grain 31.5 % 
1.45 kg JWM Export Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 23.4 % 
0.40 kg Bairds Dark Crystal -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
0.30 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.10 kg TF Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
12.00 gm Southern Cross 07 [15.90%] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
7.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (60 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings 07 [4.40%] (20 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings 07 [4.40%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG 
Bitterness: 43.8 IBU 
Est Color: 46.2 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Lecterfan (14/2/11)

Styrians in a sweet stout. Anyone tried it? Results?


----------



## Bribie G (14/2/11)

Should go nicely in a sweet stout or a Northern Brown etc. 

Hey what's happened to TDA - missing in action since November, hope the guy is ok and still drinking.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/2/11)

Cheers BribieG...


----------



## Bribie G (14/2/11)

Hey I see TDA is online at the moment. Didn't get hijacked back to the Yemen or whatever.


----------



## jurule (24/8/11)

I just brewed a Honey Citrus Ale using lemon and orange zest and orange blossom honey. Hoping will compliment the 50g of Styrian Goldings in there nicely. Can't wait...

Recipe here... http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1433


----------



## jbowers (25/5/12)

Hey all,

Have just dry hopped a keg of TTLL with 20g of Styrian (thought that was a safe amount to put in the keg...). It's turned it in to a resinous hop bomb! The aroma almost reminds me of something like simcoe or chinook in it's spicyness, but perhaps only because the types of beers ive smelled which have been this fresh in their hop character have been american.

Anyone else dry hopped with Styrian Goldings and found it to be an absolute beast in the aroma (and even flavour!) that it gives off? 

My beer needs to be good to go by Sunday, and at the moment is significantly hoppier than I think a Best Bitter should be..... By contrast, my APA dry hopped with 25g Cascade if very meagre in aroma when held side by side...

What sort of amounts do you guys normally dry hop english style beers with in the cask/keg? Coming from brewing primarily American styles, I thought 20g would be somewhat subtle...


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

I've dry hopped with styrians a few times, mainly in a big Belgian beer I make but also in an IPA. I love them anywhere in a beer - early, late and dry.

My dry hopping rate is always 1g/L


----------



## jbowers (25/5/12)

manticle said:


> I've dry hopped with styrians a few times, mainly in a big Belgian beer I make but also in an IPA. I love them anywhere in a beer - early, late and dry.
> 
> My dry hopping rate is always 1g/L



Right. I've had this experience with dry hopping in the keg before, its always resinous and super pungent on the nose for the first couple of days. Just didn't expect it from what I was thinking would be a 'subtle' hop at that dosage rate...

Good to know that my dry hopping rate with this hop wasn't totally crazy...


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

My dry hopping is a little different as I'm a bottler. I dry hop with 3-5 dyas left of cold conditioning, rack to bulk prime (so most hop debris is left behind) then bottle. That may make the difference.


----------



## Batz (25/5/12)

I 'keg' dry hop about that amount in my Timothy Taylor Landlord clone, and love it.  

It can be a bit out there for the first few pints for some reason, but it settles down quickly enough.

batz


----------



## jbowers (25/5/12)

Batz said:


> I 'keg' dry hop about that amount in my Timothy Taylor Landlord clone, and love it.
> 
> It can be a bit out there for the first few pints for some reason, but it settles down quickly enough.
> 
> batz



Ah ok, that's good to know. That is pretty much exactly what I was hoping to hear. I assume it has something to do with the actual hops themselves being so close to the dip tube? Will try my best to leave it til sunday when hopefully it will be pouring clear!


----------



## Bribie G (25/5/12)

If you like Styrians, try Aurora :icon_drool2:


----------



## hockadays (25/5/12)

interesting .. I tried aurora and didnt get that much from it so have gone back to styrians...


----------



## hsb (25/5/12)

I chucked in 15g of Styrian (flowers) as keg dry hopping in a (not particualrly great) TTL clone.
First few days was a big blackberry hop thing happening. A week later, nothing much really. 2 Weeks later, nothing.


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

So strange the different flavours people pick up from hop. People tell me they get earthy spice from styrians - I just get orange and mandarin (heaps of mandarin - love it).

@jbowers: Is this a beer you are submitting to British ales (which is on Sunday) or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## RdeVjun (25/5/12)

IMO there's Styrian and there's Styrian (... plus Aurora and Bobek too!  ). Depends on the particular batch, so which year, which grower/ supplier (not to mention blending), which form (i.e. plugs or pellets), even how they have been handled- lumping them all together as "Styrian" is not really that helpful as there is enough variation to introduce the sorts of variance we've seen in this thread alone. Styrian probably isn't the best example as it doesn't seem to be quite as variable, but case in point is NZ Willamette flowers- more recent stuff (through just one supplier) is very ordinary for aroma whereas the previous crop was just awesome. I guess it may pay to be specific about which crop and %AA, then there's a chance that we're all talking about the same stuff.


----------



## manticle (25/5/12)

My stuff is mainly ellerslie 'bobek' at 3.5% aa, forgotten which crop.

Have used others similarly with similar results but buy bulk from ellerslie in the main.


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/5/12)

Really want to try this hop now. Sounds like an interesting set of reviews.


----------



## Danwood (26/5/12)

manticle said:


> So strange the different flavours people pick up from hop. People tell me they get earthy spice from styrians - I just get orange and mandarin (heaps of mandarin - love it).
> 
> @jbowers: Is this a beer you are submitting to British ales (which is on Sunday) or is that just a coincidence?





Manticle,

I'm at Oscar's competing on Sunday, although certainly not in the running, just doing it for the advice/experience. I have an under pitching/under oxygenating yeast issue, I fear.
So long as the Holgate ESB/something similar is on tap, I'll drown my sorrows. 

My ESB is with the Styrian also, so close to Fuggles !

I'm the Brit Melbourne Brewer with the wife in tow, if you're around on the day


----------



## manticle (26/5/12)

I'll be stewarding milds etc so feel free to say hello.


----------



## Bribie G (26/5/12)

Ellerslie sell Bobek and also Slovenian Goldings as "parallel" products, so the plot thickens  I'm going to put a healthy whack of Aurora from CB in my SuperLandlord which I cubed last night and see how that goes.


----------



## Nick JD (26/5/12)

Interesting read I found while looking for The Entire Hop Geneology Tree on the internets ... that doesn't exist (and would take a week or two to put together if anyone feels like playing Sherlock).

http://www.calferm.org/edu/hops/Pedigree.htm

Of particular interest is the hop bine growing at Richard Fuggle's house and what the Yugoslavs actually grow.  Also a good description of Cantebury Goldings and it's offspring and how the Yank hops are essentially different due to having _Humulus americanus_ as their granpappy.


----------



## jbowers (26/5/12)

manticle said:


> So strange the different flavours people pick up from hop. People tell me they get earthy spice from styrians - I just get orange and mandarin (heaps of mandarin - love it).
> 
> @jbowers: Is this a beer you are submitting to British ales (which is on Sunday) or is that just a coincidence?



Nah, got caught up with stuff and forgot to enter. Would have loved some feedback on it!


----------

